# Venison breakfast sausage recipe.



## Oldcountryboy

Well I found it and since it's deer season or will soon be deer season for many people I will post my favorite breakfast sausage recipe that many, many, people have commented on. Most women and children really love this one. 

You will need a ratio of 1 1/2 lbs. of ground venison to 1/2 pounds ground pork fat or cheap bacon. Or 1 1/3 lbs. ground venison to 2/3 pounds ground fat or bacon for those who like a little more fat in their sausage.

2# ground meat.
2 tsp. Dried Sage.
2 tsp. Salt.
1 tsp. Gr. Black Pepper.
1/4 tsp. Dried Marjoram
1 tblsp. Brown Sugar
1/8 tsp. Crushed Red Pepper flakes
1 Pinch Ground Cloves. 

In a glass bowl mix all the ingredients into the meat and mix well. Cover the bowl with Saran Wrap and place in refrigerator overnight. Next morning mix well again before patting out patties and frying. 

I like to add a little more Red Peppers then what the recipe calls for and my wife likes to add a extra pinch of Cloves. But we both disagree on each others adding. To me the Cloves is what makes it taste great but too much makes it too tangy for me. But it taste great with the amount that's called for. My wife just can't take very much heat but is satisfied with the amount the recipe calls for on the red pepper flakes. 

Try one batch and then make any changes you feel desired to.


----------



## Minimomma

Thank you for that recipe.
Have you ever tried putting it in the "skins" to have sausage links? Would that work?


----------



## doc623

Ever try using venison fat?


----------



## GBov

Mmmmmmm sounds YUMMY!


----------



## Tad

Don't recomend venison fat it tastes like rancid acorns.


----------



## Oldcountryboy

doc623 said:


> Ever try using venison fat?


Really depends on where that deer came from. If it's from the corn, wheat, or bean fields the deer fat would probably work. But here in my neck of the woods where theirs nothing but hills and hollers, it would be like Tad says, rancid with acorn flavor. 

Minimomma, I've never tried it in link casings but have thought about it. If you try it that way, you might want to add a little bit of water to make the mixture a little more creammier so it will slide into the casings easier. I'm gonna have to try it cause I like to eat sausage links as well as patties.


----------



## Paquebot

Tad said:


> Don't recomend venison fat it tastes like rancid acorns.


I'll second the not so for using venison fat. In fact, I've got several gallon Ziplock bags of it in a freezer in case I need it for a sausage project. It's from several does which spent their last summer fattening on my cousin's farm crops. A great aunt, who was half Mohawk, rendered deer fat to a form of lard or shortening and one would give anything for her baked goods! 

Martin


----------



## CrashTestRanch

wonder how this would fair with speed goat? ...


----------



## Fae

Thank you for the recipe. I have been looking for one like we used to make and could not find it.


----------



## doc623

speed goat?


----------



## doc623

Paquebot,
I have also rendered venison fat to tallow and use it for lube for various things as lube for muzzleloader wads.
Have a fellow that uses it for chapped skin and his preteen son said that he used it on chapped lips but it did not taste like chapstick.


----------



## cowboy joe

Looks tasty. Thanks! Bow season opens tomorrow...hopefully, I'll get to try this out for Sunday morning breakfast.


----------



## CNCfamily

CrashTestRanch said:


> wonder how this would fair with speed goat? ...


I bet it would be great! Some of my favorite wild game sausage was antelope! I'm almost positive that the guys we use to process our game when we dont feel like doing it use the same recipe for both deer and antelope.


----------



## big rockpile

I don't use any Fat and it comes out ok.I'm not going to make any Jerky or Summer Sausage this year because it makes my Leg swell up Bad.

big rockpile


----------



## ||Downhome||

big rockpile said:


> I don't use any Fat and it comes out ok.I'm not going to make any Jerky or Summer Sausage this year because it makes my Leg swell up Bad.
> 
> big rockpile


I second that,well besides the butter I fry it in.

when you make sticks it does need a bit of fat, I also agree on the deer fat taste depends on what they are eating, I think meat is also affected and don't hunt trophies so you will never catch me chasing swamp deer I prefer the corn fed variety. you can always test the fat to see if its worth keeping.

though I don't know why everyone's hung up on pork fat, unless it is cause it was cheap at one time though most shops know it has a use around hunting season and price seems to reflect that.

Beef tallow seems a better fit IMO.


----------



## Oldcountryboy

||Downhome|| said:


> Beef tallow seems a better fit IMO.



I like to use a little bit of beef tallow in my summer sausage and I like to use a ratio of 1/4 beef tallow to 3/4 ground venison when making Polish sausage links. I make Polish sausage links both ways with either beer or pork fat. I like to smoke grill some homemade polish sausage when having family get togethers and I have some family members who's religion doesn't allow them to eat pork so I make some polish sausage with beef fat instead. I like it both ways.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Just tried it. :bow:

Going to use rabbit in the next batch. Won't have the venison flavor...but should be great, non the less.


----------



## Oldcountryboy

Wow, what a typo......"with beer or pork fat"! Sorry I've never made sausage with beer in it before. Sounds worth a try tho. Suppose to had said "Beef or pork fat".


----------



## backwoodsman

Great sounding recipe. We trim all fat and sinew off our deer. If your making sticks you dont need fat. We grind the meat thru the fine plate of the grinder and then mix our seasoning and if needed a little water with the ground meat. We use the bigger tube(approx 3/8") that comes with our el cheapo jerky shooters. No casings or anything and it stays together fine if you squeaze it out in the dehydrator and dont touch it until its done. With whitetails if its white it aint right! Our deer live on corn and beans here too and the quickest way to ruin any recipe or dish is to leave too much deer fat etc on the meat. It does make good leather dressing, chapstick, patch lube etc but I wont ingest any of it anymore. Ive got about 50 lbs of sticks and jerky we made in the last few weeks in the fridge now. If you leave the fat/tallow in the ground meat the shelf life is cut considerably. Few weeks unrefridgerated and it will start to spoil. With no fat/tallow and dried to the point it was a century or so ago and it will last months unrefridgerated.


----------

